# Weather April Portugal / Spain



## TonyH (May 1, 2005)

I have read somewhere the weather is not very good in Portugal & Spain in April is this true, would we be better waiting until later ?


----------



## welshtust (Jun 9, 2008)

We spend every May in Alicante, its warm but you do have a chance of rain. Still better than the UK


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

On the Costa del Sol it should be good at least 5 out of 7 days having said that weather patterns are changing we are in the middle of the worst winter in living memory obviously the longer you leave it the better it will be.Mid may onwards should be hot and sunny I think last summer we had over 110 days without rain from May onwards.


----------



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

I was in the Costa Del Sol all of last April Weather fantastic all month. Not suggesting this is the usual patter but no matter what still bettet than UK


----------

